# عناوين مضحكة للكتب



## Anas2 (1 فبراير 2013)

*

:t33::t33::t33:​



دليل المحتار في تحريم السمبوسة والخيار
التنبيه والتحذير من نظريات القردة والخنازير
الماشي على الكاشي في احاديث امير المدمنين والحواشي
نقد الناكثين في شفاعة اﻻئمة المعصورين
الحساب العسير لزندقة القردة والخنازير
اﻻسلوب العتيق في التطبيل والترقيع
المؤمن العالق والحنيف المارق
الكتيب الصغير في طرق التكفير
السر الدفين للأيمو الحزين
التفكر والجدال في البعران والجمال
الدم المنثور والدم المحضور
الخضاب في فنون قطع الرقاب
حديث الثقلان بين نجد و طهران
السلطان في تفنيد حادثة قميص عثمان
الحكمة والنوائب في قصة اليس في بلاد العجائب
التخبط بالجدران لتوضيح الفرق بين اليابان وباكستان
الجنون في تفسير القانون
الصافي في تحليل بول البعير الدافي:new6:
*


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

اما عناوين الكتب كدة 
آمال اللي جواها اية ؟؟؟؟
شكرًا علي تعبك


----------



## بايبل333 (2 فبراير 2013)

*



			الخضاب في فنون قطع الرقاب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههه
كويس انا مقراتش الكتاب داة

*


----------



## Anas2 (2 فبراير 2013)

> _التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة twety ; يوم أمس الساعة 09:48 PM 					 					 						سبب آخر: برجاء التدقيق قبل اعتماد الموضوع_


تم حذف نصف الموضوع!!
لا اظن ان العناوين كانت مسيئة

ارجو توضيح سبب التعديل ان لم يكن هناك مانع


----------



## Anas2 (2 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> اما عناوين الكتب كدة
> آمال اللي جواها اية ؟؟؟؟
> شكرًا علي تعبك


جواها كوارث :hlp:
عاوز ابدا اقرا في هؤلاء الكتب بالترتيب:smil16:

نورت الموضوع:Love_Letter_Send:



بايبل333 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه
> كويس انا مقراتش الكتاب داة
> 
> *


طب كويس عشان تروح تقراهleasantr
هههههه نورت عزيزي


----------

